# Downtime



## MacMatt (Dec 30, 2000)

Sorry everyone... we had to change servers on short notice. Everything should be back up and in order. If you have any issues, just post them here.

Thanks,

MacMatt


----------



## Alex (Jan 4, 2001)

Hi Matt-
http://www.macosx.com/forums/private.php is missing some images. Its nothing big, just didnt upload the images! 

Nice talking with you.

-Alex


----------

